# Question about discharge after kidding



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

Tonight when I went in to give Casey her feed I noticed some reddish/brownish dishcharge stuck to her udder almost like some of what sticks after kidding. However, she kidded last Saturday is this normal??? We have two large spools from wire in the barn that she likes to stand on and sleep on (she can see right out the window from the taller one and it is a little freaky) and there was a spot that looked pretty much like the color of liver and it was thick not watery with kind of mucousy textures. I am assuming this is what she discharged. Temp was 102.3 so shes normal and eating, plumbing is working, acting fine. I tried to check her udders but she would have none of that. Just want to make sure that I am not missing something that needs to be taken care of asap. Don't want her to go down fast with something, I am going to probably not get sleep and check on her if I don't know what is going on....


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Does typically have discharge for a few weeks up to a month after birthing. Sounds normal to me.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Totally normal....best thing to do at this point would be to try and keep her clean as the heat and after baby ick will draw flies.

Don't be surprised if she stops in 2 weeks only to have more discharge in 4 weeks, all part of the post baby process. :wink: 

Worry when it seems off in color or has an extremely funky smell to it :greengrin:


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks! It is not bright red so I wasn't in emergency mode, but that thick gelatin like ick that I found made me a little concerned. I took the temp just in case and know that sometimes they can go downhill quickly. I will TRY to get her cleaned in the morning, she is a booger if I even go near her udder while bribing her with some treats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm a worry wart too..no problem! That ick is nasty to try and get off once it's caked on the tail, I've used a very wet paper towel to soak it a bit before pulling it off, I also have a milk stand so getting the girls to keep still isn't as much a problem here...maybe have a helper hold her head while you clean her up.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Have to admit thats one of the ugliest things to look at..and a booger to remove! Especially when it's dry!
I try to trim tail hair but one doe who kidded a month ago has a bloody stump of a tail. How she got it there is beyond me!


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

I found a lovely clump of it on her tail while trying to clean her udder. I am going to try and get her up on the tallest spool and have one of my daughters give her some animal crackers, she LOVES them. I think there is more on her tail than her udder :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Liz....and the others ....it is normal..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

^^Yep, totally normal.


----------

